# Comments, suggestions, critique Cici's new haircut?



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Well, i'm addicted to grooming her now, and I can't even wait long enough for her hair to grow out, I start trimming it as soon as I can get the clippers there :blush:. 

I've been trying to do the teddybear face, but I think it trimmed off too much the first few times, so I've been letting it (trying) grow out a bit from the sides. 

I like how it looks from the front, but from the side I feel like it's a little off looking. Any comments on that? Should I let the front part or back part (under her ears) grow out longer or could it be that I trim the hair under the eyes and I should let it grow out so it can fluff up?


























and yay or nay for the fluffy paws and skinny legs? I was curious how she would look in it so I snipped away:blush: but not 100% sure if I like it that much, I think my favorite is teddybear paws, but what do you think?









I think the back legs might need a little more trimming, I think she looks funny in this pic with her skinny front legs, makes me think of a fluffy pirate with a front skinny wood leg :blink:. Don't mind the messy tail:innocent:, she wanted her potty break before I got done brushing it after blow drying.











"I wike to pwetend that I wike when mommy takeses pwictures of me sos I can get some trweats:chili:"


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Nora, you've caught the grooming bug! It's daunting but so much fun as you learn. I remember being so nervous when I first started cutting obi's hair. I think she looks so cute with the rounded teddy face! :wub:

Here are a few tips/critique-

For the face, I think how you left the length longer on the chin is nice. It does take a fairly steep angle up from the side though (toward the ear). I'd probably grow the sides longer and make that edge more subtle so it looks like a circle from the side. Like Gustave's current cut. Or you can slightly trim the chin length as the sides grow. You don't want to go too short in the chin since doing so may make the muzzle appear longer than it is. Dogs with a more moderate muzzle (as opposed to short or extreme short ones) tend to need a little more length to balance out the features. Great job though  

For the body and legs, I am not sure which look you want for her? I think what is making her look unbalanced is that the body/chest style and length doesn't match with the way you cut her legs. Generally, if you want that thin thigh into an ankle boot look (sorry just making up descriptive terms!), the body needs to be quite short. A perfect example of this would be Orla's Milo (check her milomaltese Instagram for pics too) or the way Stacy cuts down some of her dogs that have finished (like Andrew). When the body is fluffy and the thighs are too thin, it makes the overall look seem unbalanced. For Cici, I'd probably trim her chest and body more to match the legs. If you're going for a town and country leg instead, the trick is to actually keep the leg hair fairly long from the shoulder/hip areas and to trim just the trunk short. If you have a pic of what you were envisioning, we could probably give you more focused tips. 

I am so happy to see more pics of sweet Cici :wub: hope this helps! Grooming at home can be very fun!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Aww, she looks so cute. Grooming is fun fun. I especially love that you can keep trying new styles whenever you want! I swear I trim these guys atleast once every 2 weeks. 

Marisa gave you great advice for the body. You could either do the body shorter so the legs look balanced. Or at some point you can leave the legs a little fluffy too but still have the go-go boots. That's the cut mine are sporting right now. It's pretty much exactly the same as CiCi except I left their legs long. Here's a few pics for you. 




























Hope this helps.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

What an adorable little face. I admire everyone who does there own grooming.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*This is my first attempt at a full grooming this past week. I love the long hair on the legs and the short body. I'm still experimenting, and will continue to learn as I go. I'm still assembling my grooming station as well...tools, etc. I need curved shears yet and I've ordered a small (fits in the palm of your hand) Wahl trimmer for the footpads. I scissored them this time because I was nervous about using the big clippers on them. But, with time I will get better and better. *

*Yours looks really good...I prefer the legs to be all one length, but that's just a personal preference. *


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

You girls all do great grooming. Even as a retired hairdresser, I take mine to the groomer. I bathe them and will trim nails and paws, maybe cut some hair out of the eyes, but Riley is way too wiggly!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Her face looks adorable  You're doing great!

For legs - I'd keep them even like Gustave & Meika's legs.... I think she looks better like that  It will grow, no worries!

I keep Grace's short legs, poofy feet because she doesn't like getting her legs combed. I'd keep her long period if she were better with letting me groom her. But she's not, so we don't stress about it - I just keep her short


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I like the way her face looks and overall I think you did a great job. I would leave the front legs with a little more hair to match the back legs. As you continue to do it you will find what you like and don't like and it will come much easier. :thumbsup:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

sherry said:


> You girls all do great grooming. Even as a retired hairdresser, I take mine to the groomer. I bathe them and will trim nails and paws, maybe cut some hair out of the eyes, but Riley is way too wiggly!


I was a hairdresser too, but take mine to the groomer! I never had a human client where I had to do the whole body! LOL


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Cici looks adorable !! You did a great job and your pictures are amazing!!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Nora, you've caught the grooming bug! It's daunting but so much fun as you learn. I remember being so nervous when I first started cutting obi's hair. I think she looks so cute with the rounded teddy face! :wub:
> 
> Here are a few tips/critique-
> 
> ...


Thanks! Those are great tips, I never thought of it that way. I wasn't going for anything in particular, I was just experimenting and wondering how it would look lol. I think I'll let the legs grow fuller so it can be the same length as the body. I hope she hasn't noticed what mommy did to her legs LOL. Thanks for your advice  everyday time I groom her I always have a pic of Obi and Gustave to make sure I'm getting the face right!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Aww, she looks so cute. Grooming is fun fun. I especially love that you can keep trying new styles whenever you want! I swear I trim these guys atleast once every 2 weeks.
> 
> Marisa gave you great advice for the body. You could either do the body shorter so the legs look balanced. Or at some point you can leave the legs a little fluffy too but still have the go-go boots. That's the cut mine are sporting right now. It's pretty much exactly the same as CiCi except I left their legs long. Here's a few pics for you.
> 
> ...


Oh that looks cute! I had thought the rest of the leg hair had to be shorter for that look but how you did it looks adorable  thanks for the pics!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> What an adorable little face. I admire everyone who does there own grooming.


It's quite addicting once you get started, I don't think her hair grows fast enough to keep up with me lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

nwyant1946 said:


> *This is my first attempt at a full grooming this past week. I love the long hair on the legs and the short body. I'm still experimenting, and will continue to learn as I go. I'm still assembling my grooming station as well...tools, etc. I need curved shears yet and I've ordered a small (fits in the palm of your hand) Wahl trimmer for the footpads. I scissored them this time because I was nervous about using the big clippers on them. But, with time I will get better and better. *
> 
> *Yours looks really good...I prefer the legs to be all one length, but that's just a personal preference. *


You did a great job! Looks really cute and fluffy . I still need to get some clippers for the pads too, right now I just have cheap clippers for body, curved shears, and thinning shears. I think as I keep practicing eventually I'm going to be needing some nice clippers, because these were only $19 and are plastic, but surprisingly they do a pretty decent job!

And I agree, I think I'm going to go back to the fluffy legs  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

sherry said:


> You girls all do great grooming. Even as a retired hairdresser, I take mine to the groomer. I bathe them and will trim nails and paws, maybe cut some hair out of the eyes, but Riley is way too wiggly!


Hehe my sister has to also take her Yorkie to the groomer because he is also very wiggly when I try to groom him. And he's not scare of the tools, jus always has to be moving and sniffing everything lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> Her face looks adorable  You're doing great!
> 
> For legs - I'd keep them even like Gustave & Meika's legs.... I think she looks better like that  It will grow, no worries!
> 
> I keep Grace's short legs, poofy feet because she doesn't like getting her legs combed. I'd keep her long period if she were better with letting me groom her. But she's not, so we don't stress about it - I just keep her short


Thank you!  yes I think I learned my lesson LOL I do prefer the fluffy legs, especially since I don't want to cut the body any shorter. Oh Gracie looks adorable in any kind of cut :wub: I hope she's doing better with her ear too


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> I like the way her face looks and overall I think you did a great job. I would leave the front legs with a little more hair to match the back legs. As you continue to do it you will find what you like and don't like and it will come much easier. :thumbsup:


Thank you . Oh yes slowly but surely I'm finding out what I won't be doing next time hehe, just glad Cici is patient and hasn't looked in the mirror lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Cici looks adorable !! You did a great job and your pictures are amazing!!


Thank you :wub:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

You're doing a great job! All the fluffs on this thread look so adorable! My preference is also longer hair on the legs. I think it goes better with the teddybear face. Plus, it makes them look more puppyish and with shorter hair on the legs, it makes them look taller. I wish I felt comfortable doing my own grooming!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> I was a hairdresser too, but take mine to the groomer! I never had a human client where I had to do the whole body! LOL


 


Above Post Cracked me Up!!!!!!!
Both of you are Doing so well,I would love to Try it But !!!!!
Great Job Love it. Keep Up the Good Work Ladys.
Nickee*


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

This is how I groomed her the first or second time I believe, do you all think that length for the legs matches ok or should I go a little fluffier? I think I'm also going to trim the chest a little more to match the length in this pic










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

